# NYX Cosmetics: Glam Lipstick Aqua Luxe



## zadidoll (Sep 2, 2012)

Last month I posted images of the new Glam Collection from NYX Cosmetics. Here are some swatches of the lipsticks.













Without flash. Full sun.




With flash. Full sun.

Left to right in all pics.


Pink Jewel
Aurora
Razzle Dazzle
Glory
Enchanting
Lotus
Jet Set
Holistic
Splendid
Divine
Elusive
Essential


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow I love those, especially Razzle Dazzle and Jet Set. I almost always enjoy NYX lippies.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 3, 2012)

I've never tried a Nyx lippie, but some of these swatches are really nice and have got me curious. How's the wear on these?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 3, 2012)

These are not long lasting lipsticks and wore off of me within three hours.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 3, 2012)

Huh..I think I want something more long lasting than that if I'm going to venture into the world of lipstick more lol.


----------



## Rottilvr (Sep 21, 2012)

These lipsticks arent even out yet. When are they going to be out for sale. Oh and no lipsticks, from the most expensive to cheapest ever last on my lips longer than a half hour and I have tried them all. Anywhere from $125-$8. None have staying power on me. I have the same problem with nail polishes(even done at salons). Again...tried them all...using the best bases and still they peel after one day. Im just weird. I still wanna try these lipsticks but cant find them anywhere...not even on NYX website.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 21, 2012)

If you have a local ULTA check there. Mine began carrying all of the new Glam line - including some other stuff I don't have yet - earlier this month.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rottilvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> These lipsticks arent even out yet. When are they going to be out for sale. Oh and no lipsticks, from the most expensive to cheapest ever last on my lips longer than a half hour and I have tried them all. Anywhere from $125-$8. None have staying power on me. I have the same problem with nail polishes(even done at salons). Again...tried them all...using the best bases and still they peel after one day. Im just weird. I still wanna try these lipsticks but cant find them anywhere...not even on NYX website.


 That's the drawback to paying attention to items displayed at trade shows; there can often be a lengthy time before they actually go to market. And, of course, some items wind up undergoing name changes, formula changes, or being pulled completely.


----------



## melissakecken (Sep 22, 2012)

I got the Holistic yesterday @ Ulta!! They are SO Pretty!!


----------



## satojoko (Jan 28, 2013)

I like these a lot more than the glosses, which were really disappointing. I've been avoiding NYX lip products for a while though, ever since I picked up a bunch from their IMATS display last year. I don't like the feel of them, the smell/taste of them or their crappy wear time. Some also make my lips go completely numb and then wind up red and irritated - the ones in their Nude shadow palette :-( With all the cash I wasted on those duds, I could've bought at least 3 or 4 Bobbi Brown rich lip colors or rich color glosses. NYX has some great products that I really love, including their matte round shadow singles &amp; regular shadow singles in the square packaging, but I haven't yet been impressed with the 4 or so lip product formulas of theirs that I've tried (pot glosses, palette lip products, round lipsticks or the ones in the tube dispensers).


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2013)

Mini-follow up.

I took two of the lipsticks with me to IMATS last week and got a few complements on the colors on Friday but the downside is that I was constantly reapplying throughout the day. As I mentioned before these are not long lasting at all.


----------



## Bubbles447 (Feb 17, 2013)

What a great swatch presentation........thanks!  Comments I'm reading here are that these lipsticks need constant application.  I have a problem with my european red lips showing through any lipstick, so all of my life I have worn a base on my lips.......that base being a concealer that comes in a regular lipstick tube.......I first apply that like lipstick.......not too heavy, just enough so that you have a decent coverage, and then apply your lipstick over that.......this may help your lipstick to stay on longer........works for me.......and I don't wear expensive lipsticks........I try to buy lipsticks that are as cheap as possible with a decent quality.  I used to use Max Factor's Erace tube concealer for years but, sadly, that product is no longer available


----------

